# Trips, anxiety and accidents



## squeeshy3k (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey everybody,

I've been reading the forum these past days, and I have learnt so much... I am suffering IBS-D since I was 8 years old (today I am 28) and I learnt how to manage with it. But I decided today that managing it is not enough, I want to put an end to it.

I am trying right now Linda's calcium therapy, with Calcichew D3 forte. started yesterday. I'll update regarding this.

My main issue I think is the anxiety and stress. Whenever I am at home all day, my BM is totally normal, solid stools. But when I go out, I have to go to the toilets before, and wherever I am I'll constantly be looking for "bathroom possibilities", and when on the road, for bushes if I may need to stop. I bought a scooter not to be stuck in traffic jams..

Anyway, when I am having an "accident", and I feel its coming, there is no turning back, I will not be able to hold it for very long. I feel my stomach pushing, a weird stomach ache, and all the muscles down there contracted. When I try to push it back up, it will just go back down. Is there a solution to this? Is there an immediate instant antidepressant in the form of spray or something? Because I don't want to take antidepressants daily, for my entire life.


----------



## susie419 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have had the same problem forever. I have plastic underwear for those times. I never had an accident when far away (have had them in my elevator on the way up to my apartment). Even with that, there is just so much it can hold before dripping down our legs. I have had a very limited life because of it. Imodium does not help, the minute I get anxious, all the Imodium in the world doesn't work for me. Antidepressants won't help this, maybe anxiety meds so you don't get so anxious and get the immediate brain to gut reaction. I personally don't use them but everyone is different. Look into the underwear (I have resorted to Depends AND plastic underwear on top...try to fit into jeans, ugh). I also don't eat fruit for days before. I lay down and if I feel anything in my lower left bowel, which you can feel when it's full since it's like a tube...I just don't go anywhere in which I will be confined, like a train with no bathroom.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

See our Travelling with a Health Condition forum for more info about this. Perhaps your best bet is to actually treat the anxiety with the help of a Mental health Professional who does Cognitive Behavioral Therapy. See our CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum for more info.

Here is a great article about it:

http://ibs.about.com/od/treatmentofibs/p/cbtrx.htm


----------



## squeeshy3k (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey Susie, I know exactly how you feel.

BQ, thank you for your advise, I will look into it.


----------



## arraywhite (Jun 26, 2013)

I take inner health plus http://innerhealth.com.au/ which is a probiotic. I was exactly like that before - couldn't cnotrol it, and when it comes, it comes. But after inner health plus I feel like I can 'control' it until I find a toilet. I still feel some stomach aches sometimes, but the control is there. And sometimes after controlling it, it just goes away completely after a while.

Maybe try that or other probiotics, or see a specialist for better recommendations?


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

I am on the meds listed below.AFter getting with a gastroenterologist and getting a clear diagnosis,I relieved a lot of stress.I finally had an anwser and knew I wasn't dying from some really bad disease.Many days I felt I was dying with all the accidents.Once on the meds,I became in control.When I feel out of control my stomach goes crazy and I have an accident.I have been to the point of wearing diapers.It hurts worse and causes more stomach problems for me.Since being on the meds,I have learned a relaxing technique.When I feel anxiety coming on,I stop if I can,take a deep breathe,relax as much as possible,and tell myself that I am ok and everything is in my control.I do this in my mind mostly,but helps if I say it out loud to myself.It's hard to relax when you feel that you are going to have an accident.So I had to learn the signs of the up coming panic or anxiety,then head it off with the relaxing technique.If I don't notice the feelings in time,I still have severe stomach problems but rarely and accident any more.


----------



## Billeed (Jan 22, 2014)

I had the same exact problem and fears. I went Gluten Free 8 months ago and haven't had an IBS-D episode or symtoms since. It might not help you, but trying it for 3 months won't hurt.


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

Billeed said:


> I had the same exact problem and fears. I went Gluten Free 8 months ago and haven't had an IBS-D episode or symtoms since. It might not help you, but trying it for 3 months won't hurt.


I tried glutten free,and I did feel better,but it didn't help my IBS-D attacks.


----------



## cf56 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ask your doctor about Gabapentin for the anxiety. I would stop at about 7 to 8 places to "go" on my way to work everyday. I have tried everything under the sun but this totally stopped the fear/panic/anxiety stops.


----------



## frustratedibser (Dec 24, 2013)

*That's the terrible irony with this disease: every episode makes you more anxious, and the more anxiety you have the worse the IBS gets. It's horrible! I try to relax about it as much as I can, but it isn't easy (I am also to the point of wearing Depends, although in my case I not only have the sudden urgency accidents, but also random "unannounced" leakage which can occur all day long ).*


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

frustratedibser said:


> *That's the terrible irony with this disease: every episode makes you more anxious, and the more anxiety you have the worse the IBS gets. It's horrible! I try to relax about it as much as I can, but it isn't easy (I am also to the point of wearing Depends, although in my case I not only have the sudden urgency accidents, but also random "unannounced" leakage which can occur all day long ).*


Changing my diet helped with leakage and adding colestipole helped curve the urgency accidents.It's been about 2 years since I had a accident.I have felt like I was going to have one but manage to get to the restroom in time.It's slowly getting better with time.The help with urgency from the colestipole went a long way to helping me with anxiety.I still have trouble sometimes and I'm still looking at dietary changes to get things under control more.I find fiber from vegetables to go along way toward solidifying my poop.I try to remain glutten free.It doesn't seem to make a difference with diarreha but it makes me feel more energetic overall.That goes along way to helping with anxiety and nervousness.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

ibscripple said:


> Changing my diet helped with leakage and adding colestipole helped curve the urgency accidents.It's been about 2 years since I had a accident.I have felt like I was going to have one but manage to get to the restroom in time.It's slowly getting better with time.The help with urgency from the colestipole went a long way to helping me with anxiety.I still have trouble sometimes and I'm still looking at dietary changes to get things under control more.I find fiber from vegetables to go along way toward solidifying my poop.I try to remain glutten free.It doesn't seem to make a difference with diarreha but it makes me feel more energetic overall.That goes along way to helping with anxiety and nervousness.


You find vegetable fiber to help SOLIDIFY your poop??? That is not my experience at all. What type of veggies are you eating that help you? I really want to know because the lack of veggies in my diet scares me. Thanks!


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

Colt said:


> You find vegetable fiber to help SOLIDIFY your poop??? That is not my experience at all. What type of veggies are you eating that help you? I really want to know because the lack of veggies in my diet scares me. Thanks!


I eat a lot of boiled greens,baked potatoes,steamed aspargus,steamed mushrooms.My doctor gave me a list of high fiber veggies to eat.I can't remember them all of the top of my head.I think the big thing is that they are either raw,boiled,or steamed with nothing added to them.The addatives or seasoning seems to do me in.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

ibscripple said:


> I eat a lot of boiled greens,baked potatoes,steamed aspargus,steamed mushrooms.My doctor gave me a list of high fiber veggies to eat.I can't remember them all of the top of my head.I think the big thing is that they are either raw,boiled,or steamed with nothing added to them.The addatives or seasoning seems to do me in.


Thanks....


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

Colt said:


> Thanks....


you're welcome.


----------



## happymommmy (Jan 28, 2014)

Do me mindful of the diet; it matters. Too much vitamin c can cause diarrhea, as well as orange juice/citrus and citric acid. Diarsoothe is great (yes, I'm the same that just spoke of it earlier.) it does truly work. It's been successful even for e-coli, which is the diarrhea from h..... It's soooo tart, but add a little splenda- does great. I add ice to it, makes it better tasting.


----------

